# (USA, NA) Looking for S1-S5, Trading S1-S5!



## traineroflegend (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello! All of these have been purchased by me in the US. I'm OK trading international editions; at this point I just want to get closer to completing my collection!

I would prefer to do US trades of multiples. Doing 1:1 for regular "common" villager-to-villager trades; 1:1 for NPC-to-NPC trades (like Isabelle, Tom Nook); three commons for one NPC.

For Series 5 406 Blathers that I have I want to trade him for one of the other Series 5 NPCs I'm missing.

Thanks!

*I have for trade*
*


Spoiler



Series 1


*


Spoiler



001 Isabelle
002 Tom Nook
006 Resetti
016 Lyle
029 Rasher
030 Tiffany
046 Winnie (x2)
049 Bonbon
061 Tutu
078 Roscoe
081 Eunice
091 Muffy

*Series 2*
102 Reese
106 Booker
117 Jack
152 Wendy
153 Alfonso
168 Nan
169 Bud
188 Ankha [TRADED]
189 Drift

*Series 3*
247 Wart Jr.
263 Gaston
279 Biskit
286 Cube
290 Caroline [TRADE I/W]
299 Francine

*Series 4*
309 Resetti
318 Stitches
333 Lolly
346 Peewee
357 Aurora
361 Purrl
378 Barold [TRADE I/W]
389 Bruce
397 Iggly

*Series 5*
406 Blathers
425 Sherb (x2)
426 Megan (x2)
427 Dom
428 Audie (x2)
429 Cyd (x2)
430 Judy (x2)
431 Raymond
432 Reneigh (x2)
433 Sasha
434 Ione
435 Tiansheng
437 Marlo
438 Petri
439 Cephalobot (x2)
440 Quinn (x2)
441 Chabwick
442 Zoe
443 Ace
444 Rio (x2)
445 Frett
446 Azalea (x2)
447 Roswell (x2)
448 Faith (x2)



*I want/looking for*
*


Spoiler



Series 1


*


Spoiler



003
004
005
009
010
011
013
014
015
017
019
020
021
024
026
032
033
035
036
040
041
042
043
047
055
056
060
064
066
068
071
072
074
075
076
085
087
094
095
097
099

*Series 2*
101
103
104
105
107
108
110
111
112
114
115
116
118
120
123
125
127
129
133
134
135
139
140
141
143
145
147
149 [TRADE I/W]
150
151
154
155
157
158
159
161
162
165
166
167
171
172
173
174
175
177
178
181
182
183
186
187 [TRADE I/W]
190
191
192
193
194
195
197
198

*Series 3*
202
204
206
208
209
210
211
215
217
218
221
222
223
225
228
229
232
235
236
237
240
241
244
245
248
249
251
252
253
256
257
260
261
264
265
267
268
269
272
273
276
277
280
281
282
284
285
287
288
289
291
292
293
295
296
297
298
300

*Series 4*
302
303
310
312
315
319
320
323
324
325
328
330
331
334
335
338
339
344
345
347
348
349
354
356
358
359
364
370
372
377
382
383
384
385
388
390
391
394
395
396
398


*Series 5*
400
401
402
403
407
408
411
415
416
417
418
419
421
422


----------



## Kalle (Mar 19, 2022)

Would you like to trade Ankha for Julian? If you’re interested, please check out my updated thread. I believe there are plenty of others we could swap.


----------



## artemiss (Mar 19, 2022)

Hi! From your looking for list I have:
221 Kody
232 Canberra
268 Buck
280 Victoria
288 Curly
292 Baabara
296 Soleil
324 Graham
345 Naomi
348 Olaf
349 Lucy
377 Sydney
394 Grizzly
396 Simon
398 Angus

From your for trade list I'm interested in:
002 Tom Nook
006 Resetti
299 Francine.

If you'd like to set up a trade, feel free to send me a message! Edited: updated cards on my offering list and edited for visual clarity.


----------



## Boydo (Mar 20, 2022)

Hey! I'm looking at a few of the cards you have to trade!
318 Stitches
333 Lolly
030 Tiffany
029 Rasher
290 Caroline
299 Francine
286 Cube

Here are the Card I have that I can trade!   All are NA versions. I can message you if you are interested.

019 Fauna
167 Beau
197 Kid Cat
036 Allie
055 Snake
071 Yuka
123 Fuchsia
133 Savannah
139 Blaire
147 Scoot
149 Broccolo
155 Butch
171 Benedict
177 Flip
182 Alice
183 Camofrog
193 Keaton
195 Hamphrey
101 KK
104 Labelle
107 Katie
111 Shrunk
116 Chip
005 Kapp'n
009 Digby


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi there, I'm super interested in your 333 Lolly card. I'm also interested in Tiffany, Sasha, Azalea, and Raymond. I have these from your list:
021 Portia
240 Deirdre
172 Agnes
191 Marcel
273 Moe
241 Hans
123 Fuchsia
298 Angus
298 Soleil

Please DM me if you're interested in trading and which cards you'd like in exchange. Thank you!


----------



## kcanales02 (Mar 24, 2022)

i really want Judy, #430.
i have #21, 108, 118, 154, 158, and 241.
Take your pick!


----------



## Jottingideas (Mar 24, 2022)

Interested in 188;

Have 3, 4, 17, 40, 41, 103, 107, 108, 112, 114, 115, 118, 133, 140, 141, 145, 157, 161, 162, 167, 177, 181, 183, 197, 209, 210, 211, 218, 223, 228, 237, 240, 241, 244, 248, 252, 253, 272, 277, 282, 284, 295, 303, 310, 315, 320, 324, 328, 356, 364, 372, 377, 382, 384, 388, 396


----------



## Leemaster777 (Mar 26, 2022)

Hey there, I've got some cards you're after. I have:

055 Snake
060 Samson
071 Yuka
076 Jeremaih
104 Labelle
108 Tommy
141 Nana
151 Groucho
154 Rhonda
183 Camofrog
186 Charlise
191 Marcel
198 Agent S
297 Apollo

I'm after:

001, 029, 030, 046, 049, 061, 078, 081, 117, 153, 247, 263, 279, 299, 318, 333, 357, 361, 378, 389

Please let me know if you'd want to trade for some combination of the above.


----------



## Sig (Mar 26, 2022)

Hi there!! 

Would you like to trade your:



091 Muffy

318 Stitches

333 Lolly

425 Sherb

430 Judy

431 Raymond



For my: 

172 Agnes

289 Boomer

273 Moe

225 Ken

291 Sparro

249 Beardo

223 Del

181 Drake





Let me know!!


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 27, 2022)

traineroflegend said:


> Hello! All of these have been purchased by me in the US. I'm OK trading international editions; at this point I just want to get closer to completing my collection!
> 
> I would prefer to do US trades of multiples. Doing 1:1 for regular "common" villager-to-villager trades; 1:1 for NPC-to-NPC trades (like Isabelle, Tom Nook); three commons for one NPC.
> 
> ...


Nvm found. Thx anyway!


----------



## Nebula427 (Mar 28, 2022)

I got the card I need.


----------



## sweetmango10 (Mar 28, 2022)

Hi, I would like to trade my 108 Tommy, 190 Vesta, 194 Gladys, and  202 Blathers, for your 016 Lyle,272 Skye, 076 Jeremiah, and 406 Blathers!

Please Pm if interested!


----------



## 4ndy (Mar 28, 2022)

My 417 - Harvey for your 406 - Blathers?


----------



## dream_angel (Mar 30, 2022)

I'm in Canada and you put US but I'll leave a list of ones you need that I have just in case you're okay with trading within NA! if not thats ok! I'm really really interested in your 030, 102, 299, 333 if not thats fine!

I have:
178 Hugh (EU)
310 Timmy (EU)
319 Pinky (NA)
325 Peaches (NA)
347 Tammy (NA)
383 Hippeux (NA)


----------



## traineroflegend (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello everyone! Sorry I was not online the past two weeks. I will be going over the replies this weekend and sending some PMs. Thank you!


----------



## maddandrea (Apr 2, 2022)

I will trade you 014 Luna (SP) for 333 Lolly, 357 Aurora, and 361 Purrl. I also throw in 036 Alli since I have more than one duplicate of her. Send me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## itspirho (Apr 2, 2022)

Hello!

I have 021 (Portia), 075 (Amelia), and 133 (Savannah).

Would be interested in 030 (Tiffany), 061 (Tutu), and 152 (Wendy).

PM if you'd like to work something out!


----------



## gr4nt (Apr 3, 2022)

Hello!

Out of the cards you want/are looking for, I currently have for trade:
040 Gigi
140 Avery
154 Rhonda
174 Bettina
178 Hugh
192 Pango
289 Boomer
154 Walt

I sent you a message!


----------



## cassxelynn (Apr 3, 2022)

Interested in 299, 318, and 358

I have 095, 364, and 339.

Let me know I'd they are still available, thanks!


----------



## JSCaster (Apr 6, 2022)

Hello! I am interested in your 153 Alfonso. You have a lot of the cards that I need so you can look at my thread and pick one you are willing to trade! PM me if you are interested!


----------



## Random Nobodi (Apr 7, 2022)

[DELETED]


----------



## Miss Witch (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi! Would you be willing to trade #112 Don for #106 Booker?


----------



## Animegirl_ACNL (Apr 17, 2022)

Hi interested in 30 Tiffany, 49 Bonbon, 263 Gaston, 299 Francine if theyre still available.
I have 135 Phobe, 191 Marcel, 252 Merry, and 325 Peaches lmk if you're interested


----------



## Memorabilia (Apr 18, 2022)

For specials, I’m interested in 406 Blathers and am willing to trade one of these specials that you need: 9,11,115. For regulars, I’m interested in 357. Please lmk if you’re interested! ^.^


----------

